# red spot on eyeball



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi,
my baby girl is 8 months and I just noticed a red spot on her eye right beside the iris? is it ??? it looks like a blood spot on an egg yolk.

What could this be and how can I get rid of it? She seems ok.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

broken blood vessel? if it is, it will go away on its own.


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I think my Ds scratched his eye before and caused a red spot. It was not that bad and went away in a few days.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I had one of those last week. Not DD, me. I have no idea where it came from, but it went away all on its own.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Did she have a big crying spell recently? That could have caused a broken blood vessel. If it extends to the iris then you worry about it. Mine was born with a big one and it took a month to go away.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

yep, that's what it is. my friend's daughter had a huge spot (filled half her sclera on one side) after she fell off a rocking horse. she looked like something out of a horror movie! and it took about two weeks to finally clear up. looks very intense and scary, but by the time it shows up, the baby doesn't even feel it anymore.

k


----------



## radicalism (May 20, 2017)

Hi ...


----------

